# Seiko for real Men



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

From old Forum :

Seiko divers are for real men, they wear them with pride! Omegas are for girls! Since we are all agreed that Omegas have no style, then it surely follows that Seiko divers are THE BEST, ever!

Thanks for your indulgence.

We all know that Neil and Andy secretly lust after a nice Seiko!!!!!!!!!Does anyone know of the naufacturing process involved here? I suspect that the cyclops is perhaps bonded to the crystal, but how?

Does anyone in Britain make new dials for watches?

Peter


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There are no dial makers that I know of in the UK, just restorers.

The cyclops window is bonded to the crystal with special glue.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Are all date magnifiers bonded like this.......including Rolex?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

As far as I know , Yes.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Let me get this straight. Peter says that "we are all agreed that Omega's have no style". Sorry I must have missed that particular poll, or is this a case of one person assuming everyone MUST agree with what they say.

As far as me "lusting after a nice Seiko" I suppose he's not taking into account the dozen or so I actually own...Here's one of them










A BLACK FACED SEIKO ALPINIST SHOULD BE HERE BUT YET AGAIN MY PICS ARE DISSAPEARING.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it was just a joke Andy.


----------



## 84469hill (Feb 24, 2003)

I don`t think andys dissappearing photos are a joke


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

As the man says, Seiko for real Men


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Andy, "Seikos are for real men etc.," was just a wind up. My humour is not so detectable in writing.

Nice Alpinist but where is the cyclops? The watch has been emasculated?

Peter


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Actually I don't have it yet. I'm buying it off a guy in the States. He told me he'd had the cyclops professionally removed, which beggers belief frankly, but it is the highly desireable black face model so I can live with that. I suppose I could always order a new crystal.

No need to apologise for your sense of humour. I'm beginning to wonder since being on this forum if I actually have one.


----------

